# Is it possible to turbo my engine



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

Am i able to turbo my engine out of my n12 pulsar. If so what to i need to do to the engine to do this.

Thanks


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

Its the 1.5 litre engine. Anyone able to help


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

you should be able to turbo just about anything but im not sure


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

Just need to know what i need to do to the engine and what i need to buy


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

well not many helpful people on here....48 people have looked at this page and no one can give me an answer


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Doesn't NissanLucino have a turboed GA15. so yes it is possible. PM me if you want specifics on what you need to do to do it safe and right.


----------



## Nismo1979 (May 20, 2007)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> Doesn't NissanLucino have a turboed GA15. so yes it is possible. PM me if you want specifics on what you need to do to do it safe and right.


Does it matter that the engine is carby and not fuel injection. SubaruBlue200sx trid to pm you but your message box is full. You need to delet some of your older messages


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

ya you can turo carbys ive seen a couple old cars with turbos like that all though i dont know how they would


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

hey my box is free now.. PM bro


----------

